# شرح مفصل عن جهاز Fluoroscopy



## نسيم الخلد (24 يوليو 2007)

الملف المضغوط يحتوي على اربع ملفات power point فيها شرح وافي عن هذا الجهاز

اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم والا يكون مكرر:55: 

رابط التحميل

http://www.box.net/shared/n6lugvy6zt


تقبلو فائق احترامي:80:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 يوليو 2007)

ألأخ نسيم الخلد .

تحية طيبة .

موضوع رائع وثري جدا ومميز تسلم وماقصرت .

جزاك الله خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (25 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك
بصراحة لم استطع مشاهدة الرابط لا اعلم ما السبب
هن بعد الاذن اخي او المشرف الكريم ارجو القيام بتحميل محتويات الرابط كملف مرفق وذلك
1 سهولة العرض
2 وجود نسخة للمستقبل في حين عطل او اغلاق موقع التحميل
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aissa1 (26 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لصاحب الموضوع 
ومن لم يستطع التحميل هذا هو الرابط
http://www.box.net/index.php?rm=box_v2_download_shared_file&file_id=f_79256931


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (26 يوليو 2007)

aissa1 قال:


> شكرا لصاحب الموضوع
> ومن لم يستطع التحميل هذا هو الرابط
> http://www.box.net/index.php?rm=box_v2_download_shared_file&file_id=f_79256931


 
مشكور اخي الكريم ولكن استطع ايضا مشاهدته وكانت هناك رسالة
Unknown file type.


----------



## ibrh_72 (26 يوليو 2007)

thanaaaaaanx and download is completed


----------



## alaa_husien (4 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## شيماء عامر (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع كويس جدا


----------



## candid-araass (1 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك خير ويزيدك


----------



## eng.mostafa hasan (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## فداء (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## nahla1988 (24 أبريل 2010)

زادك الله نور وعلم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hishamik (16 مايو 2010)

thank you


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## my cnc (11 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## الهندسة الطبية (2 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع
الله يوسع عليك بالعلم و الرزق


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (4 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------

